# KEYSTONE BOTTLE



## JEFFGEE (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there, can anyone help to identify this bottle I dug this bottle up Thursday from an old 1930/1940s tip it has the word keystone embossed on the back, thanks JEFFGEE.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm interested to see what this held, odd shape....Jim


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 24, 2012)

KEYSTONE WOULD MAKE ME THINK  PA.  ,,,,,,,MAYBE A LIQUOR  ??


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Jeff,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the Keystone. 

 It would be nice to learn more about it. What is the size & capacity. Are there markings on the base. I'd like to see a close up on the neck, too. 

 Are you in the UK?


----------



## JEFFGEE (Feb 24, 2012)

HI Everyone, thank you for the replies so far, great site and friendly folks, yes I am in the UK Coventry, just found an old tip and lots of bottles coming out, but this one as got a lot of us trying to find out what it could have held, some say its American some say its Uk I,m almost certain the bottle was made in the uk, underneath is T 703   C 20  REDG 790928 UGB this is stands for United Glass Bottles, which is in St Helens, Merseyside UK, but nobody can find anything about KEYSTONE anymore help would be much appreciated thanks JEFFGEE


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Jeff,

 What's the capacity of that guy? I'm gonna take a flier and say a Deco vinegar bottle. Don't have much to back that up, save the vaguely vinegar form.


----------



## JEFFGEE (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All, thank you again for your help in trying to find what was in this Bottle & whom it was made for, I like  the Vineger proposal, the bottle holds 3/4 of a litre, it is mottled all over except for a shield shape where a label possible went, & 7 raised rings around the neck, it is a very unusual shape, I have uploaded a picture of the lip. the bottle was made in 1934 in the UK, ive searched the internet and keep coming back to the USA because of the word Keystone, regards JEFFGEE.


----------



## JEFFGEE (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all, here's another pic of the embossed Keystone on the Back of the bottle, could it have something to do with Heinz ?


----------

